# Move files automatically from one location to another on a daily basis



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is any software that can used to move a file from one location to another (an external hard drive) automatically on a daily basis ?

Basically I am wanting my backup files to be moved from the local hard drive to an external hard drive each day without me having to move them myself. Any ideas ?


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

You can use XCOPY or ROBOCOPY and create a batch file, then schedule the batch file to run daily.


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Any tips on how to use either of these tools ?


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

Its actually included in Windows. Open a command prompt and type in:

C:\>robocopy /?

and 

C:\>xcopy /?

Also you could Bing the commands and look for some examples. Since your only moving one file it should be pretty easy. But you could get very precise with what you want moved or copied. Also what it is doing is copying, one of the switches deletes the source file (making it a move.)

Try testing it out with a small text file first.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

you can use cobian backup :
http://www.cobiansoft.com/


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you, thats exactly what I need. Thanks for your help.


----------

